# Airwaves heat presses, are they any good?



## Artrockers (May 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I am desperate for a decent quality heat press and have seen one made by airwaves for sale. has anyone had good or bad experiences with airwaves? I would be extremely grateful to know.

The model is AW2000-220 and the link below shows where you can buy the item new

Air Waves Inc. - 15 X 15 220V NA CLAM SHELL

Thanks for any info or advice!!

Regards
Olly


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Olly. That is a decent machine. The only thing i would caution you about is the pressure adjustment being in the rear of the housing. That can make it cumbersome to adjust the pressure.


----------



## Artrockers (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Ed, would you still recommend this as a starter machine? Or would you consider the pressure adjustment something that should make me look elsewhere?

Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That would be your decision. We sell machines so I would not want to use this forum to influence your choice.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Artrockers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am desperate for a decent quality heat press and have seen one made by airwaves for sale. has anyone had good or bad experiences with airwaves? I would be extremely grateful to know.
> 
> ...


 
If you are in the US and want to use the press at home look for a 110 and not the 220. You can also save quite a bit of moeny looking at manual press units such as the mighty press.


----------

